

Adventures in Sourcing and Building an ErgoDox - mafuyu
http://edwardsh.in/ergodox/2014/12/29/adventures-in-sourcing-and-building-an-ergodox/

======
thechut
Interesting that you went it alone. I bought mine on mass drop and it cost me
around $275 when all was said and done. I did get the full hand with metal
tops though.

I think you saved a good deal of money by having access to a laser cuter,
which makes me think that the mass drop price is actually not terrible given
the extra convenience of everything arriving as a kit.

The blue acrylic top is awesome!

Have you considered tents to tilt the edges? They made a huge comfort
difference for me.

~~~
mafuyu
Thanks!

The Massdrop price seems pretty fair, especially considering that I was able
to get a discount on a few things and had free access to a laser cutter.

I haven't looked into tents, but they seem interesting. Getting used to
reaching the far thumb keys takes a bit of work. Seems like it might make
gaming awkward, though. What design did you use to make the tent?

